# Horrid people



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm really upset today as i was called a bad, abusive, nasty, horrible person for admitting to using a prong on my boy. I only use it occasionally and it's never hurt him. Why are people so adamant that people who use things like this are cruel??. I mean i use positive reinforcement all the time, i just like to correct when i need to.
It made me so mad as my dog is looked after so much better then alot of the locals around here. We even have one couple who feed their dog a vegan diet, but they never get judged for it. 

Sooo angry right now!​


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why would you be upset about comments that come from ignorant people?
It's not their dog, they're clueless, and they have no right to an opinion.

I would just laugh and happily go about my day.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ugh.. sorry you have to deal with nasty people. I use a prong too, even walking into a dog park. I make him sit and take it off, I have gotten comments too.. but then they shut up when they see how well he listens to me.. I digress, lol.

Point is, I now agree with people who are ignorant and clueless, unless I truly feel they want to learn or will take well to an explaination. Others "Yepp, I'm an abusive nasty owner, what are you gonna do?" 

Let it roll off, you are going to encounter them a lot.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh and remember, lots of people tend to have a negative reaction toward things they are not educated on..


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Why would you be upset about comments that come from ignorant people?
> It's not their dog, they're clueless, and they have no right to an opinion.
> 
> I would just laugh and happily go about my day.



I suffer from anxiety quite a bit and it does hurt when someone says i don't love my dog. I did put them in their place though, grr.


My dog is really well behaved too. When i stop he'll sit and wait for me to take off the collar and say "go". Sounds like we have great dogs .

Thank you guys. You made me feel a lot better about the whole thing. And you're right, it's usually the uneducated that run their mouths.​


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Just become as positive and knowledgeable about it as possible! Your country is one I could see making the mistake of banning them outright. 

We get it here, too. Not as bad as you probably.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Just become as positive and knowledgeable about it as possible! Your country is one I could see making the mistake of banning them outright.
> 
> We get it here, too. Not as bad as you probably.



Yes the possible ban is just outrageous. The picture that went viral and caused all this is a really extreme case of animal cruelty where the collar was left on for a long time. The stupid people can't tell the difference between proper use and abuse :/.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nobody's ever had the nerve to say that to my face. Perhaps the open bag with the airhorn, pepperspray and break stick indicate I may know what I"m doing. 

I like this meme for internet people who want to be experts of all things. You know, since I can't bedazzle them with my sparkling fricken personality.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe you could get a cool prong cover. I got one just because I like the look of something nice on his neck and it helps hold the links together.

I got mine from this lady. I will try to upload a picture so you can see what it looks like on Hans. She ships worldwide, and the covers come in so many patterns!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/116260...cover&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Maybe you could get a cool prong cover. I got one just because I like the look of something nice on his neck and it helps hold the links together.
> 
> I got mine from this lady. I will try to upload a picture so you can see what it looks like on Hans. She ships worldwide, and the covers come in so many patterns!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/116260...cover&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery



Ahhh thank you, these are a great idea.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here you go! 

I chose blue flames-- because he is a quiet dog, but the flames are right beneath the surface, if needed!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i really hate anti prong collar preachers. our dog never leaves the house without it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I won't judge you, we find the prong to be a very effective tool. My adult daughter is basically one handed and has mild disability and although our dog is pretty well trained now, she uses one when she walks for the just in case moments - luckily they seldom arise. She's probably about 130lbs and the dog is 90lb, our dog is strong it's a matter of safety for the both of them.

I curious if you feel that the attitudes in the UK are more anti-prong the in the U.S.?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Why take crap like that from other folks.... lying down???

Seems they got the best of you...which is their intent....they won ....you lost.

Stand up for your convictions and quit taking crap from others....you know what is best for your dog. I receive crap from my vet and broker/breeder for feeding a raw diet...never once did it get under my skin. If those who oppose your methodologies see you "flinch" , it fuels their fire and they are most certain to keep hammering on you.....So proceed with the confidence which has allowed you to use a prong collar as a tool of your choosing. 

I can somewhat appreciate your disgust for those who passed judgment on you for using a prong collar but.....at the end of the day...will it change your use of a prong collar? I doubt it, so big friggin' deal...let them go pound sand.


SuperG


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I use a prong collar, so far no one has said anything to me which is nice but even so I don't care. I just smile and nod like "Oooh is that so?" and tell them "Thank you but I know what works for my dog." whenever someone feels it's necessary to "enlighten" me about what my dog needs. I'm not saying I won't listen to someone ever, if their advice is good and sound and I don't disagree with it I may try it.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone. In future i won't be bothered by it anymore!!. Sod them


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Kaasuti said:


> Yes the possible ban is just outrageous. The picture that went viral and caused all this is a really extreme case of animal cruelty where the collar was left on for a long time. The stupid people can't tell the difference between proper use and abuse :/.


The pictures you mention show abuse, print off some pictures of embedded flat collars and harnesses and the next time someone says anything, show them the pictures and ask if people using flat collars & harnesses are cruel too? Shouldnt they be banned as well ? or maybe we should focus on the real problem which is abuse?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Any tool has the potential to be misused/abused.

Example: just saw my SIL this past weekend with her GSD. He's 5 & she still has no control over him on a leash- her fault. He only has a flat collar & she jerks & yanks him all over. He hauls forward because she follows him. She cringes at the thought of a prong collar. Okaaay


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

nice find sunflower!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cozy Critter also makes fun prong covers. I just love thier martingales too. 

The Cozy Critter - Custom Dog Collars


----------



## Espa (Apr 22, 2014)

Kaasuti said:


> I'm really upset today as i was called a bad, abusive, nasty, horrible person for admitting to using a prong on my boy. I only use it occasionally and it's never hurt him. Why are people so adamant that people who use things like this are cruel??. I mean i use positive reinforcement all the time, i just like to correct when i need to.
> It made me so mad as my dog is looked after so much better then alot of the locals around here. We even have one couple who feed their dog a vegan diet, but they never get judged for it.
> 
> Sooo angry right now!​


I don't use a prong, however, I don't think they're cruel. Some dogs reply to only positive reward, some need a slight correction. They're not clones. A prong is sometimes the right correction, it doesn't hurt the dog anymore than any other collar unless a fair amont of pressure is applied, then it's pinch and release. It's a correction only, much like a dog pack.

I wouldn't pay attention to them, you're doing what the dog understands. Unlike a vegan diet. Dogs are carnivores. 

Maybe let the dog bite them? Kidding.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I've used prong collars over 20 years never hurt my any of my dogs. More damage can be done by the dogs pulling in collars or harnesses 
Caring for your Dog's Neck and Spine: Dog Collar Issues - DogBreedz.com


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

kiya said:


> I've used prong collars over 20 years never hurt my any of my dogs. More damage can be done by the dogs pulling in collars or harnesses
> Caring for your Dog's Neck and Spine: Dog Collar Issues - DogBreedz.com



I tried to tell them that but they were having none of it. So i just said "ok" and walked away. Funnily enough my boy sat next to me all quiet without his prong on while their dogs were being hyperactive, snappy little things. I'm proud of my dogs achievements, most of them from positive training.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm a pretty big guy. If my dog pulls with all of his strength, I can pull him back, (if im not in flip flops on wet grass) but there is no way that that force won't damage him, if not acutely then over time. The prong keeps him from hurting himself. It's self correcting. I don't need to yank on it. The only handler correction he's gotten from it was from the trainer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Espa (Apr 22, 2014)

Kaasuti said:


> I tried to tell them that but they were having none of it. So i just said "ok" and walked away. Funnily enough my boy sat next to me all quiet without his prong on while their dogs were being hyperactive, snappy little things. I'm proud of my dogs achievements, most of them from positive training.


Kudos for you for even listening and saying ok, I wouldn't even listen.


----------



## Espa (Apr 22, 2014)

Curtis said:


> I'm a pretty big guy. If my dog pulls with all of his strength, I can pull him back, (if im not in flip flops on wet grass) but there is no way that that force won't damage him, if not acutely then over time. The prong keeps him from hurting himself. It's self correcting. I don't need to yank on it. The only handler correction he's gotten from it was from the trainer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Right. It's hey don't bite, but doesn't cause damage. In the previous ,I know it all, ooooook.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I've used a prong for years and never had anyone comment on it. As others have stated, it's self-correcting and I've never had to "yank" on my dog.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. That's usually how it goes. I'll give someone respect if they actually have results to back up their rant, but most often they don't.

Really, someone with a poorly behaved lunging at the end of the leash dog lecturing others about training methods, well that's just another form of insanity.

BTW - folks like you need to start pushing back on these anti-prong/e collar people in your country. They aren't going to give up because clearly most of them aren't using their time to actually train their dogs, rather they are working very hard to get bans placed on tools people like you use responsibly.

The only way to stop that is to *not* be silent. 




Kaasuti said:


> I tried to tell them that but they were having none of it. So i just said "ok" and walked away. Funnily enough my boy sat next to me all quiet without his prong on while their dogs were being hyperactive, snappy little things. I'm proud of my dogs achievements, most of them from positive training.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

@sunflowers. 
Dont you just love etsy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

